# Ματωμένες φράουλες



## anef (Apr 18, 2013)

Οδηγούν σε απέλαση τους τραυματίες εργάτες γης της Μανωλάδας: να φωνάξουμε τον Πάσχο, μήπως στη συγκυβέρνηση και στα όργανα της τάξεως βρει κατά λάθος κάνα ίχνος φασισμού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2013)

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να θυμηθούμε ότι, όπως δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους να θεωρούνται απολογητές για καθεστώτα που έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει ή ταλαιπωρούν πολύ κόσμο, έτσι είναι πιθανό να μην αρέσει και στον Πάσχο ή τους αναγνώστες του να κρίνουν οι άλλοι τα γεγονότα για λογαριασμό τους.

Πείτε τη δική σας άποψη για την είδηση (που δεν ξέρουμε πού θα καταλήξει) και ας κάνουμε και το συνήγορο του διαβόλου ακόμα: Όταν αυτοί που βρίσκονται παράνομα στη χώρα (ή όπως πρέπει να λέγονται) πέσουν θύματα επίθεσης θα πρέπει αυτομάτως να απαλλάσσονται από τις διατάξεις του νόμου; Διότι φοβάμαι ότι, αν προστεθεί τέτοια πρόβλεψη στο νόμο, θα έχουμε αυτοτραυματισμούς!


----------



## anef (Apr 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν αυτοί που βρίσκονται παράνομα στη χώρα (ή όπως πρέπει να λέγονται) πέσουν θύματα επίθεσης θα πρέπει αυτομάτως να απαλλάσσονται από τις διατάξεις του νόμου; Διότι φοβάμαι ότι, αν προστεθεί τέτοια πρόβλεψη στο νόμο, θα έχουμε αυτοτραυματισμούς!



Όχι, το λογικό είναι αφού σε έχουν πυροβολήσει κάτι φασισταριά γιατί διαμαρτύρεσαι που δεν έχεις πληρωθεί μήνες, μετά από δουλειά σκλάβου για χρόνια ολόκληρα, διαμονή σε αντίσκηνα, χωρίς μπάνιο, νερό, ηλεκτρικό, μετά από την τρομοκρατία απ' τα αφεντικά ώστε να το βουλώνεις για να μη σε καταδώσουν ως παράνομο, το λογικό τότε λοιπόν είναι να σε κρατάνε στο τμήμα και να σε απειλούν ότι θα σε απελάσουν επειδή δεν έχεις χαρτιά, γιατί ο νόμος πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί. Τι τρέφει τον φασισμό είπαμε; Η έλλειψη παιδείας; Κατά τα άλλα μαύρο δάκρυ μπροστά στις κάμερες -άκουσα και τον Κουβέλη και μου'χει σηκωθεί η τρίχα. Και στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης μεταναστών και αντιφασισμός, πώς τα προλαβαίνουν όλα; 

Υποθέτω επίσης ότι ο νόμος θα τιμωρήσει αλύπητα την κυβέρνηση που τόσον καιρό ήξερε και σφύριζε αδιάφορα για τα κάτεργα των φραουλάδων. Ποια θα είναι άραγε η τιμωρία του Αντιπεριφειάρχη Ανάπτυξης κ. Αγγελόπουλου που συναντούσε μόλις χτες τους παραγωγούς και εμπόρους φράουλας και δήλωνε τη στήριξή του για τον «κλάδο που παράγει ένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό εξαγώγιμο προϊόν»; Καλά, δεν του είπε κανείς ότι απασχολούνται και παράνομοι εκεί; Ότι με το αίμα των παράνομων βγαίνει το εξαγώγιμο προϊόν; Για τα παραπήγματα, για τις επιθέσεις, τίποτα; Εγώ πάντως έχω μια ιδέα, λέω να απελαθεί αυτός πρώτα και για τους άλλους βλέπουμε, στο κάτω-κάτω, παράνομοι ξεπαράνομοι, παράγουν και κάτι οι άνθρωποι.

Για τον Μανδραβέλη δίκιο έχεις, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να μην κάνω τον συνειρμό με την εδώ συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Μη μου βάζεις λόγια, σε παρακαλώ. Δεν είπα εγώ ποιο είναι το λογικό σενάριο, δεν είπα εγώ να μην τιμωρηθούν όσοι πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν. Μην κάνετε συζητήσεις υπό το κράτος συναισθηματικού φόρτου θεωρώντας ότι ο συνομιλητής σας είναι συνήγορος ή απολογητής αυτού που μισείτε. Και μην κάνετε κηρύγματα για να δείξετε ανωτερότητα σε σχέση με κάποιους που δεν τα αντέχουν συνέχεια τα κηρύγματα. Και λέω «συνέχεια» επειδή έχω κι εγώ παρόμοια ξεσπάσματα, αλλά δίνουν λύση μόνο σε μένα, όχι στους άλλους.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν αυτοί που βρίσκονται παράνομα στη χώρα (ή όπως πρέπει να λέγονται) πέσουν θύματα επίθεσης θα πρέπει αυτομάτως να απαλλάσσονται από τις διατάξεις του νόμου; Διότι φοβάμαι ότι, αν προστεθεί τέτοια πρόβλεψη στο νόμο, θα έχουμε αυτοτραυματισμούς!



Μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό αυτό που βρήκες να πεις, ειλικρινά, Νικ! Τους απελαύνουν μέσα από το νοσοκομείο ακόμα, ακριβώς για να μην καταθέσουν εναντίον των μπράβων που τους πυροβόλησαν και σκέφτεσαι αυτό; Είπαμε, δικηγόρος του διαβόλου, αλλά, διάβολε, όχι κι έτσι!


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Έχω, βλέπεις, εξαιρετικά δημοκρατικό παρελθόν, δημοκρατικότητα στην πράξη, ώστε να μη φοβάμαι να κάνω ακροβασίες στη σκέψη.


----------



## anef (Apr 19, 2013)

A, nickel, δε σου έβαλα λόγια. Είπες ότι κάνεις το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, το δήλωσες εξαρχής. Δεν πήρα, λοιπόν, καθόλου δεδομένο ότι αυτό που περιέγραψα το θεωρείς λογικό. Στον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου απαντάω, όχι σε σένα. Το κήρυγμα πάλι πού το είδες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Συγγνώμη που έλειψα, έπαιζα ένα παιχνίδι με τον εαυτό μου: έβαζα τον Τζέκιλ μου και έλεγε αγανακτισμένα λόγια για όσα έγιναν σε βάρος των μεταναστών, για τον κακό αντιπεριφερειάρχη, για τους πάγκακους μεγαλοφραουλάδες, τους υποκριτές σαν τον Κουβέλη ή τον Μανδραβέλη, τέτοια. Έπειτα έβαζα τον Χάιντ μου και έκανε το συνήγορο του διαβόλου και ερχόταν ο Τζέκιλ και τον χαστούκιζε. Γρήγορα όμως το βαρέθηκα, γιατί ήταν εύκολο, είχε πονέσει και το μάγουλό μου από τα χαστούκια.

(Ελάτε, ψέματα λέω, σας πειράζω. Βοηθούσα κάποιον να μεταφράσει το microgeodic.)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

anef said:


> Οδηγούν σε απέλαση τους τραυματίες εργάτες γης της Μανωλάδας:


Δένδιας: Δεν θα απελαθούν τα θύματα της Μανωλάδας



Και: Διεθνές μποϊκοτάζ στις «βαμμένες με αίμα φράουλες» της Μανωλάδας


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)

Πάσχος,
Κουβέλης,
Περιφερειάρχης,
Δουλέμποροι,
Θύματα,

Πες πες πες κάτι θα μείνει...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

Εταιρείες διακόπτουν τη συνεργασία με τη «Βαγγελάτος ΑΕ»


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάσχος,
> Κουβέλης,
> Περιφερειάρχης,
> Δουλέμποροι,
> ...



*scratches head* Ε; Τι θέλει να πει η ποιήτρια; :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2013)

Όλι, εσύ δεν είχες ξεκινήσει (δικαίως) μια ανάλογη συζήτηση πρόσφατα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλι, εσύ δεν είχες ξεκινήσει (δικαίως) μια ανάλογη συζήτηση πρόσφατα;


Ναι, βρε, την πειράζω! Αφού έχει φατσούλα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2013)

Συνελήφθησαν και οι τρεις επιστάτες που κατηγορούνται για τους πυροβολισμούς στη Νέα Μανωλάδα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2013)

Από το πρωί γίνεται υπουργική… εισβολή στα άδυτα των φυτειών φράουλας. Επίσης, όπως ακούω από το ραδιοφωνάκι διαβάζω στη Λέξι :) συνελήφθησαν και οι τρεις επιστάτες. Όλα καλά; Όχι, βέβαια.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα ουσιαστικά θέματα, που ξεκινούν από την απάντηση στην ερώτηση «γιατί έφτασαν τα πράγματα εδώ»; Από το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος ώστε να είναι ανταγωνιστικό στις αγορές της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού, από τις συνθήκες, την αμοιβή και τις διαδικασίες απασχόλησης και διαμονής και υγιεινής των εποχιακών εργατών μέχρι την απορία που μου γεννιέται κάθε φορά που ακούω ότι «το μέλλον της Ελλάδας βρίσκεται στη γεωργία» την ώρα που στη λαϊκή στη γειτονιά μου βρίσκω σκόρδα Κίνας και λεμόνια Αργεντινής (ή Χιλής, θα σας γελάσω): Πώς στην ευχή, με ποιους μισθούς θα ανταγωνιστεί το ελληνικό γεωργικό προϊόν τους ασιατικούς «μισθούς» στους ορυζώνες της Κίνας και του Βιετνάμ ή με ποιες μικροεκτάσεις θα ανταγωνιστεί τις οικονομίες κλίμακας στις Μανιτόμπες και στις Ουκρανίες;

Πόσο πιο επείγον είναι πια να υπάρξει στρατηγική απόφαση για το τι θα κάνουμε στον «παγκόσμιο καταμερισμό» --κεφαλαίων και εργασίας; Πότε θα ξεκαθαρίσουμε στο μυαλό μας ποιο ή ποια είναι (αν υπάρχουν) τα όποια ανταγωνιστικά μας πλεονεκτήματα --και πώς θα βρουν δουλειά εκεί 6 εκατ. άνθρωποι ώστε να ζήσουν από τη δουλειά τους, με δυτικοευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ, 11-12 εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)

Δόκτορα, το έγκλημα της Μανωλάδας δεν είναι στιγμιαίο. Στο συγκεκριμένο μέρος (αφού εδώ μιλάμε γι' αυτό και όχι για τις φυτείες του καφέ) τα χοντροπαρατράγουδα είχανε ξεκινήσει καμιά πεντάδα χρόνια πριν, όπως θυμάσαι. Με τα καλόπαιδα το α με ω να παίρνουνε με τα δίκαννα όποιον τολμούσε να μπει (δημοσιογράφοι) ή να βγει (εργάτες γης-σκλάβοι) από το ματωμένο τσιφλίκι τους. Τι έγινε ενδιάμεσα; Ό,τι γίνεται πάντα ή σχεδόν πάντα σ' αυτή τη χώρα: στην αρχή οι γνωστοί συννεφοπτωτιστές έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα, η Πολιτεία συνέχισε να ξύνει πατσές και οι αθώοι πελάτες να τρώνε φράουλες με αίμα κρέμα, αφού δεν έτρεχε τίποτα, κάτι παλιομελαψοί ήτανε, ας μην ερχόντουσαν, ας μένανε στις πατρίδες τους αν είναι καλύτερα και τα γνωστά τραγικά φαιδρά που ακούμε από τριγύρω.
Τα κτήνη αποθρασύνθηκαν και φτάσαμε ως εδώ. Φυσικό κι επόμενο ήταν. 
Άντε μπακαλούμ, που 'λεγε και ο παππούς μου, αν τούτη τη φορά θα γίνει κάτι. Και τι.

Όσο για τα ερωτήματα που θέτεις, ελπίζω πως τα απευθύνεις σε αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν τις απαντήσεις. Εγώ παραδέχομαι ότι δεν έχω. :s


;) (αυτό για την Όλι :) )


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τι έγινε ενδιάμεσα; Ό,τι γίνεται πάντα ή σχεδόν πάντα σ' αυτή τη χώρα: στην αρχή οι γνωστοί συννεφοπτωτιστές έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα, η Πολιτεία συνέχισε να ξύνει πατσές και οι αθώοι πελάτες να τρώνε φράουλες με αίμα κρέμα, αφού δεν έτρεχε τίποτα, κάτι παλιομελαψοί ήτανε, ας μην ερχόντουσαν, ας μένανε στις πατρίδες τους αν είναι καλύτερα και τα γνωστά τραγικά φαιδρά που ακούμε από τριγύρω.



Είναι ίσως χρήσιμο να θυμίσω κάποιους που δεν πέσανε απ' τα σύννεφα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Είναι ίσως χρήσιμο να θυμίσω κάποιους που δεν πέσανε απ' τα σύννεφα.



Χωρίς να είναι ο μόνος.
Άλλωστε, όπως βλέπεις, γράφω_ οι γνωστοί συννεφοπτωτιστές._ 
Ναι, υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος ώστε να είναι ανταγωνιστικό στις αγορές της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού [...]


Θα άξιζε ενδεχομένως να εξεταστεί και το περιθώριο κέρδους που αποκομίζουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Όταν το προϊόν φτάνει στα ράφια του σουπερμάρκετ σε τιμή η οποία δεν είναι χαμηλή, τότε πόσα χρήματα έχουν βγάλει όχι μόνο οι φραουλοπαραγωγοί, αλλά οι χονδρέμποροι, οι μεταφορείς κλπ από τους δούλους που το μάζεψαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θα άξιζε ενδεχομένως να εξεταστεί και το περιθώριο κέρδους που αποκομίζουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Όταν το προϊόν φτάνει στα ράφια του σουπερμάρκετ σε τιμή η οποία δεν είναι χαμηλή, τότε πόσα χρήματα έχουν βγάλει όχι μόνο οι φραουλοπαραγωγοί, αλλά οι χονδρέμποροι, οι μεταφορείς κλπ από τους δούλους που το μάζεψαν;


Προφανώς, αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες --ή πιστεύει κανείς ότι ειδικά οι φραουλοπαραγωγοί είναι ειδική κατηγορία κακών ανθρώπων;

Ξεφεύγω, αλλά μήπως παρακολουθεί κανείς φέτος τις τιμές της πατάτας; Μήπως πρόσεξε πολύς κόσμος την αύξηση 25% σε σχέση με τις περσινές τιμές; Πού ήταν φέτος το «κίνημα της πατάτας»; Πόση από τη φετινή αύξηση βγάζει τη χασούρα των εμπόρων από την περσινή βίαιη πτώση των τιμών;


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Oι φράουλες όταν ήμουνα μικρή ήταν φρούτο που σπάνια έμπαινε στο σπίτι μας κι αυτό λόγω της εξαιρετικά υψηλής τιμής του. Θυμάμαι τη χρονιά με το Τσερνομπίλ τις φράουλες στη λαϊκή να τις δίνουν όσο όσο και να μένουν απούλητες, πρωτοφανές αυτό, κι εγώ να τις λιμπίζομαι (και τι κατάλαβα; ). Θυμάμαι επίσης τις φράουλες να έχουν δυο-τρία κατοστάρικα το καλαθάκι όταν με αυτά τα λεφτά αγόραζες ένα μποστάνι καρπούζια (το φτηνότερο φρούτο) ή πιο ρεαλιστικά, πεντέξι κιλά μήλα από τα ακριβά. 

Από εδώ βλέπω ότι αυτή την περίοδο η μέση χονδρική τιμή της φράουλας στην Αθήνα είναι 1.30 ευρώ το κιλό και η μέση λιανική _με ΦΠΑ_ είναι 1.70 το κιλό. 
Πόσο είναι το ΦΠΑ σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Αν είναι 20%, τότε το κέρδος του χονδρέμπορα είναι γύρω στα 15 λεπτά το κιλό. Συνήθως αυτό πάει γεωμετρικά, το κέρδος του παραγωγού είναι πιο χαμηλό. Επίσης, η φράουλα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευπαθές φρούτο και η συγκομιδή γίνεται με προσοχή, δεν μπορείς να βιάζεσαι (το ξέρω, έχω μαζέψει). Και σίγουρα ένα μεγάλο μέρος τη παραγωγής καταλήγει στη βιομηχανία τροφίμων σε πιο χαμηλή τιμή. Όσο για τις εξαγωγές, εκεί μάλλον ισχύουν άλλες τιμές. Κι όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, οι τιμές μπορεί και να πέσουν (πενήντα λεπτά το κιλό πριν δυο βδομάδες). 

Από εδώ βρίσκω:
Κόστος εγκατάστασης θερμοκηπίου 4.000-6.000 ευρώ/στρέμμα
Κόστος παραγωγής 0,95-1,05 ευρώ/στρέμμα κιλό (έχει κάνει λάθος, το λέει αλλιώς στο κείμενο μέσα)
Μέση τιμή φράουλας 1,40 ευρώ/κιλό (αλλά λέει: _Η πρώιμη παραγωγή φράουλας ξεκινάει στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου με μικρές ποσότητες και τιμές παραγωγού που φτάνουν τα 3 ευρώ το κιλό, ενώ σταδιακά υποχωρούν και οι μεγάλες ποσότητες διατίθενται σε τιμές μεταξύ 1-1,10 ευρώ το κιλό_)
Απόδοση καλλιέργειας 2.000-5.000 κιλά/στρέμμα

Στην Ελλάδα καλλιεργούνται 9.000 στρέμματα. Πρώιμη παραγωγή δεν κάνουν όλοι- και κοστίζει. 

Έστω λοιπόν ότι κάποιος έχει 100 στρέμματα φράουλες. Αυτό νομίζω θα τον έκανε μεγαλοπαραγωγό. 
Κόστος εγκατάστασης 600.000 ευρώ και έστω απόσβεση δέκα χρόνια, απλοποιημένα θέλει 60Κ το χρόνο. Δεν υπολογίζουμε το κόστος της γης. Έστω ότι τα κληρονόμησε. 
Απόδοση καλλιέργειας έστω 3.500 κιλά το στρέμμα, ετήσιο σύνολο 350.000 κιλά.
Μέσο κέρδος 0,40 το κιλό (αισιόδοξα), 140.000 ευρώ. 
Μείον τα 60Κ, μένουν 80.000 ευρώ. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλα έξοδα έχει αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει το έξοδο της συσκευασίας, που δεν το αναφέρει η πηγή μου κλπ κλπ. Ας πούμε επομένως ότι μένουν 70Κ ευρώ. Καλό εισόδημα, καλή χρονιά και όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι. Και βέβαια αν ο αγρότης δεν έχει παιδιά- σκυλιά και αν δεν έχει λογιστή, βοηθό κλπ υπαλλήλους γραφείου για να κανονίζουν εξαγωγές και τέτοια ζητήματα κι άμα δεν έχει να πληρώσει και εφορία, μπορεί να πάει να τα φάει στα σκυλάδικα με την άνεσή του. 

Έστω τώρα κακή χρονιά. Απόδοση καλλιέργειας η ελάχιστη, 200.000 κιλά, με μέγιστο κόστος, που πουλιούνται στην ελάχιστη τιμή, μέσο κέρδος 0,10 το κιλό. Έσοδα 20000 ευρώ. Έχετε γειά βρυσούλες με την απόσβεση, κι ο αγρότης βγαίνει στα παράθυρα και κλαίγεται ότι πρέπει να τον αποζημιώσει το κράτος, ότι φταίνε οι εισαγωγές, ότι του είπαν να φυτέψει φράουλες και δε φτιάξανε νόμο να κάνει την κατανάλωση φράουλας υποχρεωτική κλπ κλπ. Τα σκυλάδικα της Ηλείας κλείνουν κι οι αρτίστες μετακομίζουν στη Λάρισα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κόστος παραγωγής 0,95-1,05 ευρώ/στρέμμα κιλό (έχει κάνει λάθος, το λέει αλλιώς στο κείμενο μέσα)


Για την ακρίβεια, λέει _Το κόστος παραγωγής για τη φράουλα διαμορφώνεται στα 0,95- 1,05 ευρώ το κιλό *καθώς επιβαρύνεται από το υψηλό κόστος της χειρωνακτικής συγκομιδής*._

Πράγμα που προκαλεί το εύλογο ερώτημα: πόσο μας δουλεύουν οι φραουλοπαραγωγοί και άλλοι -παραγωγοί που χρησιμοποιούν αντίστοιχα απλήρωτους μετανάστες όταν κλείνουν τις εθνικές οδούς και ωρύονται ότι το κράτος δεν τους προστατεύει γιατί δεν βγαίνουν, βρε αδελφέ;


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Το ότι έχει υψηλό κόστος συγκομιδής έχει, ακόμα κι αν χρησιμοποιείς χαμηλοπληρωμένους μετανάστες. Δεν είναι πορτοκάλια π.χ. που ανεβαίνεις στη σκάλα και τα πετάς στο σακί από ψηλά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο γράφων δεν έγραψε «υψηλό κόστος συγκομιδής» εννοώντας «5€/μέρα και θα τα πάρεις άμα γουστάρω».


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι όταν το κόστος είναι μεγάλο είναι μεγάλος κι ο πειρασμός να το μειώσεις. 

ΥΓ Ελπίζω να είναι αντιληπτό ότι δεν λέω ότι η υπεράσπιση των αγροτών θα έπρεπε να είναι "Ο Σατανάς που έχει πολλά ποδάρια φταίει, κύριε πρόεδρε".


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω το κόστος και τις συνθήκες παραγωγής, ξέρω όμως πολύ καλά ως καταναλωτής ότι στη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς οι φράουλες έχουν το λιγότερο 3 ευρώ το κιλό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

Τιμές χοντρικής: http://www.okaa.gr/okaa/statistics/item.jsp?process=valid&context=2604


----------



## anef (Apr 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάσχος,
> Κουβέλης,
> Περιφερειάρχης,
> Δουλέμποροι,
> ...



Θα μπορούσες, σε παρακαλώ, να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς;



bernardina said:


> Χωρίς να είναι ο μόνος.
> Άλλωστε, όπως βλέπεις, γράφω_ οι γνωστοί συννεφοπτωτιστές._
> Ναι, υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα.



Δεν εννοούσε τον Lenin Reloaded ο Μαρίνος, υποθέτω (που οπωσδήποτε κι αυτός δεν πέφτει απ' τα σύννεφα). Εννοούσε το ΠΑΜΕ και το ΚΚΕ (στελέχη του οποίου μάλιστα είχαν δεχτεί μαφιόζικες επιθέσεις το 2008 όταν είχαν υποστηρίξει την απεργία των εργατών γης).



nickel said:


> Γρήγορα όμως το βαρέθηκα, γιατί ήταν εύκολο, είχε πονέσει και το μάγουλό μου από τα χαστούκια.



Εντάξει, αφού ξεπέρασες τα εύκολα (παρεμπ., αποδίδοντάς μου ηθικίστικους χαρακτηρισμούς που ποτέ δεν έκανα - για τέρατα δράκους και τα τοιαύτα), πες και τα δύσκολα όταν ευκαιρήσεις.



Palavra said:


> Δένδιας: Δεν θα απελαθούν τα θύματα της Μανωλάδας



Μακάρι να μην απελαθούν όντως, ή να μην καταλήξουν σε κάνα στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης όπου κρατούνται φυλακισμένοι εκατοντάδες άλλοι μετανάστες χωρίς να έχουν κάνει τίποτε παραπάνω απ' το να είναι εργάτες χωρίς χαρτιά.

Εγώ, πάντως, θα περίμενα λίγο να φύγουν τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας απ' την υπόθεση, γιατί και με τους μετανάστες-απεργούς πείνας από την Κρήτη έτσι είπαν και τίποτα δεν έγινε τελικά.

Και κάτι που μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον γενικά: το αίμα των μεταναστών («ματωμένες φράουλες») μεταφράζεται τελικά στο νήμα σε περιθώρια κέρδους, τιμές χοντρικής και οικονομικά δεδομένα (τραγικά ταιριαστό, με μία έννοια).


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν ξέρω το κόστος και τις συνθήκες παραγωγής, ξέρω όμως πολύ καλά ως καταναλωτής ότι στη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς οι φράουλες έχουν το λιγότερο 3 ευρώ το κιλό.



Ένα φεγγάρι έκανα ανθοπώλισσα και ο κανόνας ήταν ότι πουλάμε στη διπλάσια τιμή από αυτή που αγοράζουμε αν θέλουμε να έχουμε λεφτά για να πληρώσουμε τους λογαριασμούς τους μαγαζιού, οπότε το να αγοράζει 1,40 χονδρική από τη λαχαναγορά και να πουλάει στη λαϊκή 3 ευρώ μου φαίνεται λογικό. Αυτό που μου φαίνεται απαράδεκτο είναι το ότι στη λαϊκή δεν υπάρχουν πλέον παραγωγοί, όλοι είναι μανάβηδες με εμπόρευμα από τη λαχαναγορά. Οι ελάχιστοι παραγωγοί αντί να πουλήσουν σε πιο λογικές τιμές μια που δεν υπάρχουν μεσάζοντες, πουλάνε όσο κι οι μανάβηδες. 

Άνεφ, τι να κάνουμε, δεν παίρνουν όλες οι συζητήσεις την κατεύθυνση που θέλουμε να τους δώσουμε. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το περιστατικό είναι ένα ακόμα στα πολλά που έχουν να κάνουν με τη διατροφή μας. Και έχουμε αλλού νήμα σχετικό που αναφερόμαστε σε αίτια κλπ. Τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε όταν ο Εάριος δυσανασχετεί που οι φράουλες έχουν τρία ευρώ το κιλό, και ήδη βλέπουμε ότι για να έχουν αυτή την τιμή θα πρέπει 
α. να τις πεθάνουμε στο φυτοφάρμακο και να καταστρέψουμε τη γη και την υγεία των κατοίκων της περιοχής
β. να έχουμε παράνομους εργάτες και να μην τους πληρώνουμε τίποτα και να κάνει στραβά μάτια ο νόμος
γ. να τις εισάγουμε από τριτοκοσμικές χώρες, μολύνοντας το περιβάλλον μας
Ακόμα και το κακάο ή οι μπανάνες fairtrade που μας έχουν πρήξει ότι είναι καλύτερα γιατί πληρώνονται καλύτερη τιμή οι παραγωγοί, ρωτάμε ποτέ τι σημαίνει καλύτερη τιμή; Σημαίνει μήπως ότι ο παραγωγός αποκτά την αγοραστική δύναμη ενός Ευρωπαίου; Ή ότι αποκτά συνείδηση; Όχι, απλά σημαίνει ότι εμείς αποκτάμε ήσυχη συνείδηση και κάνουμε και τους υπεράνω εξ αποστάσεως.

Δεν είμαστε πρόθυμοι να δίνουμε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του εισοδήματός μας για διατροφή. Δεν θέλουμε να τρώμε φρέσκες φράουλες μια φορά το χρόνο. Κι ο αγρότης από την άλλη θέλει να προικίσει τα παιδιά του, να τους χτίσει μονοκατοικίες λουξ και να τους αγοράσει Ρόλεξ και τζιπ. Και θέλει κι ο ίδιος να πάει να πηδήξει όλο το ανατολικό μπλοκ και να τα σπάσει στα σκυλάδικα γιατί ... δεν έχει γιατί, _γιατί μπορεί_.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

anef said:


> Και κάτι που μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον γενικά: το αίμα των μεταναστών («ματωμένες φράουλες») μεταφράζεται τελικά στο *νήμα *σε περιθώρια κέρδους, τιμές χοντρικής και οικονομικά δεδομένα (τραγικά ταιριαστό, με μία έννοια).


Ναι, το νήμα ευθύνεται για τη «μετάφραση». Να τα λέμε αυτά.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 19, 2013)

Για την οικονομία της συζήτησης και επειδή όπως θα ξέρετε ίσως απεχθάνομαι τα "σεντόνια" θα συμφωνήσω με όλους και θα καταδικάσω το έγκλημα και τον λόγο που έγινε και μπλα... 

Όμως, είδατε πώς τα φέρνει ο καιρός; Ωριμάσαμε! Γίναμε μεγάλοι, κάνουμε ανακαλύψεις, ταξιδεύουμε σε μέρη της Ελλάδας, όπου παράγονται προϊόντα και βλέπουμε ποιος τα παράγει πλέον! Τα μήντια μάς τα φέρνουν στο σαλόνι και βλέπουμε τους καημένους μετανάστες που τους πυροβολούν οι κακοί αγρότες και κάνουμε νήματα για τη Μανωλάδα (και καλώς κάνουμε) και βγάζουμε το μένος, την υστερία, τα απωθημένα μας. 

Αλλά εγώ έχω μια ιστορία να αφηγηθώ. Θα 'ταν, που λέτε, αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, όταν στα χωριά της Βοιωτίας και σε όλη την Κωπαΐδα ιδρωκοπούσαν κάτω από τον καυτό ήλιο οι γείτονες Αλβανοί, που είχαν έρθει να βρουν ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, και μάζευαν βαμβάκι, ντομάτα, ρεβύθια, λάχανα και ό,τι άλλο παρήγαγε ο τόπος τότε. Ανασφάλιστοι, παράνομοι, με μια ζωή λαθραία, με φόβο, με τα φτηνά εργατικά χέρια τους, σκασμένα από τη δουλειά. Θεωρούσαν τύχη όταν το αφεντικό τούς έπαιρνε να δουλέψουν και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη τύχη όταν έπαιρναν και μεροκάματο και φαγητό. Γιατί οι "έξυπνοι" ιδιοκτήτες γης, όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να πληρώσουν τα μεροκάματα, πήγαιναν στον φίλο τους τον αστυνομικό και έκαναν μια ωραία καταγγελία και έτσι έκαναν το χρέος τους προς την πατρίδα, αλλά και τη δουλειά τους, αφού η γη τους είχε καλλιεργηθεί δωρεάν. Ο Αλβανός στελνόταν πίσω στην πατρίδα του ως εγκληματίας και το σύστημα δούλευε ρολόι. Ο φόβος κυριαρχούσε, η υποταγή ήταν δεδομένη, η σκλαβιά διαιωνιζόταν. 

Το '90 όμως το Μέγκα και ο ΑΝΤ1 δεν νοιάζονταν για τέτοια, αφού ήταν η εποχή της γκλαμουριάς και ο ΣΚΑΪ δεν υπήρχε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, να μας βάλει σε τάξη. Τώρα όμως, ε; Αμέσως τρέξαμε στη Μανωλάδα, αφού οι Αλβανοί μεγάλωσαν, απελάθηκαν, έφυγαν χτυπημένοι από την κρίση ή έγιναν οι ίδιοι αφεντικά, αλλά επειδή το σύστημα έπρεπε να λειτουργήσει, τόσο προσοδοφόρο που ήταν, βρέθηκαν άλλοι δούλοι, καλύτεροι ίσως γιατί ξεχωρίζουν και λόγω χρώματος δέρματος και έτσι δεν μπορούν να κρυφτούν. Και η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και ο τροχός γυρίζει και εμείς συνεχίζουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε την Αμερική και να εκπλησσόμαστε με την απανθρωπιά κάποιων, αφού ποτέ στη ζωή μας δεν το είχαμε ματα-ξανακούσει και πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα φυσικά!


----------



## anef (Apr 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άνεφ, τι να κάνουμε, δεν παίρνουν όλες οι συζητήσεις την κατεύθυνση που θέλουμε να τους δώσουμε.



Δεν ήταν παράπονο αυτό που είπα, μια διαπίστωση έκανα. Πρώτη εγώ θα συνέδεα τις «ματωμένες φράουλες» με την -καπιταλιστική- οικονομία (με την αναζήτηση του κέρδους, με την εκμετάλλευση, ξέρεις, αυτά τα πασέ και εύκολα και ξεπερασμένα :) ). Αναρωτιέμαι απλώς -χωρίς να ισχυρίζομαι πως έχω απάντηση- πώς γίνεται η «βία» της διακοπής μιας ομιλίας, ας πούμε, να οδηγεί σε συζητήσεις για τη βία και όχι για την οικονομία, αλλά η ωμή, δολοφονική βία κατά μεταναστών να έχει άλλη τροπή. Μπορεί να είναι εντελώς τυχαίο.



Palavra said:


> Ναι, το νήμα ευθύνεται για τη «μετάφραση». Να τα λέμε αυτά.



Είπα εγώ κάπου ότι το νήμα ευθύνεται για τη «μετάφραση»; Η πρόταση δεν έχει καν νόημα.

Α, και για τις απελάσεις που λέγαμε, σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ της ΕΤ3 ο ανθρωπισμός του Δένδια θα ισχύει ΜΕΤΑ τη δικαστική απόφαση (αν δηλ. είναι αθωωτική) και για όσο καιρό αναρρώνουν οι μετανάστες. Ταρατατζούμ για τις κάμερες ήταν προφανώς, μπας και πιάσουν τις δηλώσεις τίποτα ξένα δίκτυα. Δε νομίζω να απευθυνόταν σε μας, εδώ βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση νιρβάνα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

anef said:


> Εντάξει, αφού ξεπέρασες τα εύκολα [...], πες και τα δύσκολα όταν ευκαιρήσεις.



Βεβαίως, όταν θα ευκαιρήσω — αν και δεν είναι άγνωστα, δεν θα κομίσω γλαύκες. Όταν θα ευκαιρήσω, γιατί τα πιο δύσκολα για όλους μας είναι να τα βγάλουμε πέρα με την προσωπική μας καθημερινότητα. Τα ευρύτερα και τα διεθνή προβλήματα τα επιλύουμε στα διαλείμματα. Επίσης, στα διαλείμματα έχω ανακαλύψει ότι είμαι πιο χρήσιμος όταν λύνω μεταφραστικά προβλήματα παρά όταν ασχολούμαι με τα διεθνή. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι όταν θα μου πουν να ασχοληθώ με τα διεθνή και να αφήσω ήσυχη τη μετάφραση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2013)

anef said:


> Δεν ήταν παράπονο αυτό που είπα, μια διαπίστωση έκανα. Πρώτη εγώ θα συνέδεα τις «ματωμένες φράουλες» με την -καπιταλιστική- οικονομία (με την αναζήτηση του κέρδους, με την εκμετάλλευση, ξέρεις, αυτά τα πασέ και εύκολα και ξεπερασμένα :) ).



Άνεφ, δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Όταν μιλάμε για το _πραγματικό κόστος_ των γεωργικών προϊόντων αυτό που λες δεν κάνουμε;


----------



## anef (Apr 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάσχος,
> Κουβέλης,
> Περιφερειάρχης,
> Δουλέμποροι,
> ...



Μάλιστα, καμία απάντηση. Κοίτα όμως τι γίνεται: όταν κατηγορεί κανείς κάποιον για γκεμπελισμό θα πρέπει να έχει την εντιμότητα (για να μην το πω αλλιώς) να υποστηρίξει τη θέση του, αλλιώς κινδυνεύει ο ίδιος να εκτεθεί ως ο γκεμπελάκος της υπόθεσης. Ο ισχυρισμός σου είναι τόσο γελοίος που δεν μπορώ ούτε καν να θυμώσω. Η ίδια η κατηγορία για το «πες πες» πρωτ' απ' όλα αγγίζει τα όρια του παρανοϊκού ιδεασμού αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι προέρχεται από άτομο που μιλάει εδώ μέσα πολύ περισσότερο από μένα ή ότι, για παράδειγμα, τη λέξη «Κουβέλης» πρέπει να την έχω αναφέρει ... μία φορά. Το βασικό όμως είναι ότι με κατηγορείς για ψέματα. Αντί όμως να πετάξεις τη λάσπη με κίνδυνο αυτή να γυρίσει στα μούτρα σου, θα μπορούσες πολύ απλά να με ρωτήσεις πού βασίζω αυτά που λέω. Θα σου έλεγα. 

Πριν συνεχίσω, κάποιες διευκρινίσεις. Είναι άλλο να επιτίθεται κανείς σε μια πολιτική άποψη ή σε ένα κόμμα για την πολιτική του και με πολιτικά επιχειρήματα, όσο αιχμηρή ή φορτισμένη κι αν είναι η επίθεση, και άλλο η προσωπική επίθεση, αυτό δηλ. που έκανες εσύ. Τον Μανδραβέλη ή τον Κουβέλη δεν τους ανέφερα ως πρόσωπα, ως πρόσωπα μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορα, όπως άλλωστε και η Παπαρήγα ή ο Τσίπρας, αλλά γι' αυτό που εκπροσωπούν (την καθεστωτική δημοσιογραφία και τον μανδραβελισμό ο πρώτος, τη ΔΗΜΑΡ ο δεύτερος). 

Το άλλο που δεν μου είναι καθόλου καθαρό είναι πώς χωράνε όλ' αυτά μαζί: για τον Πάσχο εξέφρασα άποψη, για τον Κουβέλη συνδυασμό άποψης με πληροφορία (γνωστή σε όλους, ότι συμμετέχει στην κυβέρνηση), για τον Περιφερειάρχη σκέτη πληροφορία (αν δεν τη βρίσκεις στο ίντερνετ, να σε βοηθήσω ευχαρίστως). Η δε σύνδεση των «θυμάτων» και του «δουλεμπορίου» (έστω μετά από πλήρη διαστρέβλωση των δικών μου θέσεων) με κάποιου είδους ψέμα, γκεμπελισμό και προπαγάνδα είναι απλώς αισχρή.


----------



## anef (Apr 21, 2013)

Οπότε ας περιοριστώ προς το παρόν σε ό,τι είπα για τον Κουβέλη, και μάλιστα συγκεκριμένα για τη Μανωλάδα: 

Έλεγε, λοιπόν, ο κ. Κουβέλης, ως βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, το 2008: 

Στη Νέα Μανωλάδα Ηλείας παράγεται το 90% της εθνικής παραγωγής φράουλας. Τα εισοδήματα των παραγωγών αυξάνονται και υπολογίζεται ότι μέχρι το 2010 οι καλλιεργούμενες εκτάσεις θα φτάσουν τα 10.000 στρέμματα.
Η τοπική οικονομική ανάπτυξη στηρίζεται σε μεγάλο μέρος στην κοπιώδη εργασία αλλοδαπών εργατών και θα αποτελούσε παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, εάν οι συνθήκες εργασίας και διαβίωσης των μεταναστών δεν ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτες.
Σύμφωνα με επιτόπιες δημοσιογραφικές έρευνες (Περιοδικό «Έψιλον», Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία, 30.3.2008), *η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των εκατοντάδων μεταναστών ζει γκετοποιημένη σε τέσσερεις παραγκουπόλεις στις παρυφές του χωριού*. *Στους εν λόγω καταυλισμούς υφίστανται περιορισμοί μετακίνησης, περιφράξεις, φωτισμός με προβολείς. Οι περισσότερες οικογένειες μεταναστών δεν διαθέτουν στα παραπήγματά τους φως και νερό, ενώ όσοι κατορθώνουν να εξασφαλίσουν, τα πληρώνουν στον ιδιοκτήτη του χωραφιού, μαζί με το νοίκι ύψους 100 – 150 ευρώ *που του καταβάλλουν για το παράπηγμα. Τ*ο μεροκάματο φτάνει τα 22 ευρώ, οκτώ ευρώ κάτω από το μεροκάματο του ανειδίκευτου εργάτη*, *ενώ τα παιδιά των μεταναστών δεν επισκέπτονται το σχολείο*. Οι ιδιοκτήτες φροντίζουν να αποκομίσουν το μέγιστο δυνατό οικονομικό όφελος από τους εργάτες, λειτουργώντας εντός των καταυλισμών «μίνι μάρκετ», ώστε οι μετανάστες να υποχρεώνονται να αγοράζουν τα είδη πρώτης ανάγκης από τις «επιχειρήσεις» τους.
*Έρευνα της Υπηρεσίας Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων της ΕΛΑΣ πριν από ένα χρόνο διαπίστωσε ότι στην εκμετάλλευση των μεταναστών, οι οποίοι στερούνται στοιχειωδών συνθηκών υγιεινής και ιατρικής περίθαλψης, εμπλέκονται υπάλληλοι του Δήμου, όπως δέχονται τα πορίσματα της έρευνας. Επίσης, σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, στη διαδικασία εκμετάλλευσης των εργατών συμμετείχαν ιδιοκτήτες αγροτεμαχίων, πολλοί εκ των οποίων χορηγούσαν έναντι 300 – 500 ευρώ υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις εργασίας για δήθεν μεροκάματα που είχαν κάνει με σκοπό να τις χρησιμοποιήσουν οι εργάτες για την έκδοση αδειών παραμονής.
Παρόμοιες αθλιότητες με θύματα αλλοδαπούς εργάτες έχουν αποκαλυφθεί πρόσφατα και σε άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας προσβάλλοντας κάθε έννοια πολιτισμού και δημοκρατίας.*

Βάσει των ανωτέρω ερωτώνται οι αρμόδιοι Υπουργοί:

Με ποιους τρόπους προτίθεται *η κυβέρνηση* να προστατεύσει τα εργασιακά και ατομικά δικαιώματα των αλλοδαπών εργατών, στην εργασία των οποίων στηρίζεται ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της οικονομικής ανάπτυξης συγκεκριμένων κλάδων της παραγωγής;

*Γνωρίζει η κυβέρνηση* τη δημιουργία παράνομων παραγκουπόλεων στη Νέα Μανωλάδα; Πώς χτίστηκαν; Πώς λειτουργούν; *Για ποιους λόγους έχει αμελήσει να παρέμβει μέχρι σήμερα;*

*Ποια άμεσα μέτρα θα λάβει για τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών ζωής των εργατών*, όπως π.χ. τη μεταφορά τους σε οικίες εντός του αστικού ιστού και το γκρέμισμα των παραπηγμάτων;

*Ποια μέτρα έλαβε με βάση τα πορίσματα της έρευνας της Υπηρεσίας Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων της ΕΛΑΣ για την εμπλοκή υπαλλήλων του Δήμου στην εκμετάλλευση των μεταναστών; Θα υπάρξει απόδοση ευθυνών;*

*Επιβεβαιώνει *ότι οι μετανάστες πληρώνουν καθημερινά «χαράτσι» σε τοπικά κυκλώματα; *Γνωρίζει *ότι κατακρατούνται παράνομα τα διαβατήρια των εργατών από γαιοκτήμονες και ιδιοκτήτες καταστημάτων με προφανή σκοπό την εκβίαση και εκμετάλλευσή τους; Τι προτίθεται *να πράξει* για την άρση της παρανομίας;

Θα μεριμνήσει ώστε οι αλλοδαποί μετανάστες να έχουν πρόσβαση σε ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη; Θα λάβει πρωτοβουλίες ώστε όλα τα παιδιά των εργατών να επισκέπτονται το σχολείο;

1.4.2008
Ο ερωτών βουλευτής
Φώτης Κουβέλης​

Στην πράξη, λοιπόν, όταν ο κ. Κουβέλης, ως αρχηγός κόμματος, έγινε μέλος της κυβέρνησης *τι έκανε* για όλα αυτά *που γνώριζε* πολύ καλά; Αν γνώριζε ότι δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα σε ζητήματα που -όπως ο ίδιος ισχυριζόταν λίγα χρόνια πριν- προσβάλλουν κάθε έννοια πολιτισμού και δημοκρατίας, γιατί συμμετείχε στην κυβέρνηση; Αν δεν το γνώριζε, και το διαπίστωσε στην πορεία, γιατί δεν έχει ήδη παραιτηθεί (και όχι μόνο γι' αυτό το ζήτημα, βέβαια); 

Πες πες, κάτι θα μείνει, ε;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 21, 2013)

Είναι φανερό πως έχεις χάσει την ψυχραιμία σου. Εκτός από φανερό, είναι λογικό και αναμενόμενο. Έχεις χεσμένη τη φωλιά σου. Απλά, καθαρά και ξάστερα.
Όσο κι αν χτυπιέσαι, όσο κι αν με βρίζεις άμεσα και έμμεσα σαν κατίνα, η ουσία είναι μία: γκεμπελίζεις σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ απλώς και μόνο για να επιτεθείς με θράσος χιλίων πιθήκων σε όποιον τολμά να έχει άλλη άποψη από τη γραμμή σου. 
Οι απαντήσεις σου είναι αποκαλυπτικές και του ήθους και των προθέσεών σου. Ναι, σε κατηγόρησα εμμέσως πλην σαφώς για γκεμπελισμό. Και μάλιστα στην αριστοτεχνικότερη μορφή του, αυτή που σου αφήνει ακριβώς τα απαιτούμενα περιθώρια να τον αποποιηθείς. Δυστυχώς για σένα, σε έχουν πάρει είδηση όλοι και χάνεις ακόμα και το ελάχιστο δίκιο σου εξαιτίας αυτού του απαράδεκτου ύφους που σε κάνει άκρως αντιπαθή.
Επιπλέον δεν σου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό ότι δεν απάντησα όχι γιατί σε φοβάμαι (εδώ γελάνε ξεκαρδισμένα), αλλά γιατί είχα άλλες προτεραιότητες (σου λέει κάτι για επιβίωση παραπάνω ο Νίκελ, αλλά προφανώς η έννοια είναι άγνωστη σ' εσένα, ίσως αυτά τα έχεις λυμένα και μένει να ισιώσεις όλα τ' άλλα με τον τρόπο που το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Ο οποίος, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, είναι πολύ πιο αισχρός από το δόλωμα που σου πέταξα.
Κι αν μιλάω περισσότερο από σένα εδώ μέσα, είναι επειδή συμμετέχω σε όλες τις δραστηριότητες του φόρουμ --παναπεί σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με *συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη*-- και όχι μόνο για να κάνω επιλεκτικά κριτική με ύφος σαράντα καρδιναλίων.
Άντε, περαστικά.


----------



## anef (Apr 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Είναι φανερό πως έχεις χάσει την ψυχραιμία σου. Εκτός από φανερό, είναι λογικό και αναμενόμενο. Έχεις χεσμένη τη φωλιά σου. Απλά, καθαρά και ξάστερα.
> Όσο κι αν χτυπιέσαι, όσο κι αν με βρίζεις άμεσα και έμμεσα σαν κατίνα, η ουσία είναι μία: γκεμπελίζεις σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ απλώς και μόνο για να επιτεθείς με θράσος χιλίων πιθήκων σε όποιον τολμά να έχει άλλη άποψη από τη γραμμή σου.
> Οι απαντήσεις σου είναι αποκαλυπτικές και του ήθους και των προθέσεών σου. Ναι, σε κατηγόρησα εμμέσως πλην σαφώς για γκεμπελισμό. Και μάλιστα στην αριστοτεχνικότερη μορφή του, αυτή που σου αφήνει ακριβώς τα απαιτούμενα περιθώρια να τον αποποιηθείς. Δυστυχώς για σένα, σε έχουν πάρει είδηση όλοι και χάνεις ακόμα και το ελάχιστο δίκιο σου εξαιτίας αυτού του απαράδεκτου ύφους που σε κάνει άκρως αντιπαθή.
> Επιπλέον δεν σου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό ότι δεν απάντησα όχι γιατί σε φοβάμαι (εδώ γελάνε ξεκαρδισμένα), αλλά γιατί είχα άλλες προτεραιότητες (σου λέει κάτι για επιβίωση παραπάνω ο Νίκελ, αλλά προφανώς η έννοια είναι άγνωστη σ' εσένα, ίσως αυτά τα έχεις λυμένα και μένει να ισιώσεις όλα τ' άλλα με τον τρόπο που το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Ο οποίος, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, είναι πολύ πιο αισχρός από το δόλωμα που σου πέταξα.
> ...



Παρέμβαση απ' το φόρουμ, τίποτα; 

Πού είδες, γλυκιά μου, ότι σε βρίζω; Ηρέμησε. Εσύ με κατηγορείς για γκεμπελισμό, όπως η ίδια παραδέχεσαι, και σε βρίζω εγώ; Έλα χριστέ κι απόστολε.

Επίσης, το «δεν προλαβαίνω», «έχω άλλα σοβαρότερα πράγματα να κάνω» κλπ., είναι απολύτως κατανοητό για όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, αλλά όχι όταν πετάμε λάσπη. Εκεί είναι λίγο περίεργο, ας το πω έτσι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 21, 2013)

Τη λάσπη την πετάς εσύ "γλυκιά μου". Κι έπειτα τρέχεις πίσω από τις φούστες του φόρουμ. 

Και τι απέδειξες με το κείμενο του Κουβέλη που ανέβασες εκτός από το ότι ο Κουβέλης ασχολήθηκε έστω και τόσο;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2013)

Συνέλαβαν για ναρκωτικά τον άνθρωπο που κατήγγειλε τους πυροβολισμούς κατά των μεταναστών στη Μανωλάδα


----------

